# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  what do you carry your gear in?

## tonester

im thinking about getting a maxpedition PYGMY FALCON-II or a camelbak, not sure what model. whats your guys take on them? what do you guys and gals use to carry your gear?

----------


## crashdive123

Depends on where I'm going and what I'm carrying.  I have several maxpedition packs and bags.  I have not been disappointed with the quality of any of them.

Are you looking for something for everyday carry, day hikes, something else?

----------


## tonester

not so much edc. more for day hikes and maybe like weekend camp outs.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't have that particular Maxpedition, but it looks like a good one.  For day hikes I use a mid sized Camelbak or a Condor (a bit bigger than my Camelbak).  I believe the key is to make sure it will hold all your stuff, has to be comfortable, has to be affordable.  I like a hydration bladder in my day packs - some people don't.  There are bunches of choices out there.  Prices can vary widely as well.  Shop around.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

103266_2_1.jpg

I have to admit though that it is awfully heavy on the back.. especially with the full bladder in it. I usually just carry a couple of canteens on my waist when travelling. I have several smaller pouches that attach to the outside with the Molle attachment straps. 

There is no room inside for sleeping bag (mummy) nor sleep mat or hiker tent. You have to attach them to the outside of the pack with straps. The tent and sleeping mat will attach under the compression straps, sleeping bag on top and buy some extra straps for that. 

Your choice but I say again that it is awfully heavy when fully loaded.

----------


## Rick

A large Alice pack for multiple days. A North Face for day hikes. You'll want something that transfers the weight from your shoulders to your hips so you might see if a friend owns one and try it out before you buy. If it doesn't fit you then your shoulders will sure let you know.

----------


## wareagle69

well in my quest to be more primitive i have started using a haversack

----------


## crashdive123

I thought about using a more primative carrier for my water purification filter, high intensity led lights, 3 season tent, folding saw, titanium cookware, multi-fuel stove, sat phone......then I said - nah.

----------


## wareagle69

might i suggest a 69 ford f-100 that should be primitive enough for ya

----------


## crashdive123

My first truck was an F-100 .... I've grown - need a bigger truck.

----------


## wareagle69

yup me too then i got an f-350 quad cab long box 7.3 litre diesel 4x4 that worked well

----------


## crashdive123

You can definitely haul some gear in that.

----------


## wareagle69

dude heres the crazy thing that was when i was living in pheonix and married with 2 little ones, so when i was single and had the f-100 i used to keep a back pack and a gallon of water in the truck and would take off for 3 day weekends all the time in the flagstaff area when i was married and would go to the woods i would have the truck pack full with the bbq and coolers and 5 man tent and the kids would be packed in tight in the back of the quad cab just full of stuff for a 3 day trip all cuz of their comforts. heck her family thought i was carazy thrwing my steak on a rock to cook it i sure do not miss them days back to light fast and free.

----------


## crashdive123

I hear ya.  I'm not a primative camper/trekker, but I often enjoy it a bit simpler.  One of my extended round the country bike trips was 15,000 mile with a decent sized pack and little tiny pup tent.  60 days of bliss.

----------


## wareagle69

pedal bike or motor? i was talking with one of my apprentices the other day he's 21 and wants to travel i told him to do it while hes young i was telling him some stories of when i was single and on the move ah i miss the old days.

----------


## crashdive123

Motorcycle.  Had the good fortune of Uncle Sam switching me between east and west coasts several times (no submarine bases in Kansas).

----------


## wareagle69

really hmm i guess were not in kansas any more ah well gotta bolt bro got some reading to do before beddy bye time then up and fishing in the am

----------


## crashdive123

See ya.  No fishing for me tomorrow....it's golf time.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

if i'm heading out for a half day hike and/or plant ID walkabout
i'll take one of my camera bags
whenever i see one of these at a yard sale for a fair price, i'll grab it

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Motorcycle.  Had the good fortune of Uncle Sam switching me between east and west coasts several times (no submarine bases in Kansas).


A Harley I hope...  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> A Harley I hope...


Not this trip.  It was a KZ750.  Did the trip in '79.  I've also done it on a GS1100.  All told - cross country on a bike 5 times.  The only Harley I've owned was a Sportster - no long trips on it.  Have been motorcycless for several years now.  I've had my eye on an Ultra Classic - but not in the near future.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> The only Harley I've owned was a Sportster - no long trips on it.


Nor would you want to... They're nice (have one, a 100th Anniversary 1200 Custom ) but not made for long trips.

----------


## ArmedBear1746

Long time lurker, first time poster...

i realize that it says "no advertising" at the beginning of this forum.  but i've got a "Pack" section with awesome prices on my website ArmedBearArmory.com

I use the 3rd pack in the listing (and one for my wife's BOB).

----------


## Teotwawki

We backpack and so travel light.

I use a North Face Terra 60...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

... with a built-in "hydration system" which is just a fancy way of saying water bladder.

Inside of this pack I fit in all the food, water, tent, sleeping back, knife, cooking gear, rope, bear spray, water purification filter, tp, fire starter, rain gear, camp shoes so I don't have to wear my hiking shoes around camp, etc. that I need for multi-day / multi-night hikes.

----------


## rebel

I have different bags depending on the need.  For work I have a man purse or murse. It's similar to the Seinfeld manzier.  Other times, a mack truck on my back or, so it seems.  Lighter is definitely better.

----------


## crashdive123

Armedbear1746 - how about heading over to the introuction section and tell us about yourself.

----------


## rebel

> Armedbear1746 - how about heading over to the introuction section and tell us about yourself.


This is the response I expected in GSD to mitchbowguy the other day when I said you changed.  Pretty funny in a wt... way.

----------


## crashdive123

> This is the response I expected in GSD to mitchbowguy the other day when I said you changed.  Pretty funny in a wt... way.


Ahhh - but he did an into with his 1st post, a rather good one by standards that we're used to seeing.  For me anyway, I just like to know a bit about whom is giving or getting advice.

----------


## ArmedBear1746

> Ahhh - but he did an into with his 1st post, a rather good one by standards that we're used to seeing.  For me anyway, I just like to know a bit about whom is giving or getting advice.



no problem peeps, i completely understand.  I'm just interested in survival, especially in the coming "trying times".  I believe it's going to get worse before it gets better, but i pray otherwise. 

And there's the other half of me that is the budding entrepreneur, to whom setting up at gunshows (even the smallest gunshows) is like Christmas morning to a kid.  Seriously now, If GOING to gunshows is like Christmas to me, shouldn't that be my JOB??!!  My belief is that if you do what you absolutely love, you can't go wrong.

----------


## rebel

> no problem peeps, i completely understand.  I'm just interested in survival, especially in the coming "trying times".  I believe it's going to get worse before it gets better, but i pray otherwise. 
> 
> And there's the other half of me that is the budding entrepreneur, to whom setting up at gunshows (even the smallest gunshows) is like Christmas morning to a kid.  Seriously now, If GOING to gunshows is like Christmas to me, shouldn't that be my JOB??!!  My belief is that if you do what you absolutely love, you can't go wrong.


I've also heard "don't make your hobby your job or you'll loose your hobby".

----------


## ArmedBear1746

i understand that, but i wouldn't call gunshows a "hobby".  i don't know what i would call it, but not a hobby.  

seriously tho,  who here would not give their left testicle (or ovary, to be PC) to have a job doing what they love.   Are you ever late for THAT job!!

----------


## crashdive123

> seriously tho,  who here would not give their left testicle (or ovary, to be PC) to have a job doing what they love.   Are you ever late for THAT job!!


I am.......

----------


## Rick

Always did. Am now. If I didn't love it I'd move on. But a lot of that is appreciating what you have and not chasing the green grass. (wink)

----------


## rebel

Late? No.   I am grateful but, it might be nice to not go.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I am.......


What giving your left testicle?  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

> What giving your left testicle?


 :EEK!: Gosh I hope not.  Own my own little business, get to work outside every day, get to meet and help people.

----------


## Beo

I carry all my food and camp gear in my haversack or a snap sack, my diamond fly shelter is laid on the ground and then I put my ground cloth out flat in that, next is any spare clothing, then fold the diamond fly ends in and fold agin until its 2 1/2 feet long with a tumpline running through, then tie on my strap and sling over my shoulder.

----------


## skunkkiller

beowulf this is the best post I seen all day isn't this survival I have a three stick pack frame i made with leather straps and all held together with leather tongs  my harvest sack go on it with my dimond shelter.                            if i don't get some whiskey soon I'm going to die !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dragonjimm

i use this pack as a day pack 
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/PACK109-41564-514.html

with a few molle pouches it does quite nicely
plus i can switch the extra pouches around to get my weight centered

----------


## ledzeppie

I carry my survival kit in a vacuum packed bag, well a foodsaver bag.

----------


## Rick

So, if we hear a sucking sound should we assume you are in trouble and opened your survival kit?

----------


## Stony

i carry my stuff in a cruiser's vest,
(hudson bay) ax in my hand.
if more is needed, in pack boxes on a mule.

----------


## ledzeppie

> So, if we hear a sucking sound should we assume you are in trouble and opened your survival kit?


yup!  :Big Grin:  

It actually works well for storing it cause it makes everything really compact and waterproof.

----------


## nell67

But what happens when you open it?? Do you carry it in an extra big pack,so you room have for it all  after you have opened it?

----------


## ledzeppie

> But what happens when you open it?? Do you carry it in an extra big pack,so you room have for it all  after you have opened it?



pockets? I wear cargo pants outdoors, so they got lots of big pockets...

----------


## Rick

I'm sure it does. I use a lot of zip lock backs to keep things waterproof in my pack. And just to keep them together so I'm not rummaging through the pack looking for stuff. I would think that would work super well for any cloth or soft items. They should be about 1/4 the size (or less) once the air is sucked out.

----------


## LostOutrider

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Medium ALICE pack (modified) w/ frame

Mods:

1.  Cut the two main straps in half, threw away the heavy metal hardware, and replaced it with quick-release clips.

2.  Cut the three pouch straps, junked the metal, and added plastic quick-release clips.  Used my wife's sewing machine to reattach the straps.

3.  Replaced the shoulder straps with MOLLE system straps (longer padding, sternum strap).

4.  Replaced the kidney belt with a better quick-release buckle.

5.  3x small-arms ammo pouches clipped to the sides.  (1) basic survival kit, (2) quick-access trail snacks & PolarPure, (3) camera/map/field guide

6.  canteen pouch clipped.  Sometimes use a canteen w/ cup - - mostly just stick a quart of Gatorade there instead.  Depends on the trip.

Underneath is a jungle hammock rolled up into my 40-degree bag and stuffed into a compression sack and strapped on.


All I have to do is throw in my food, cooking pot&stove, and a dry set of clothing and I'm ready to hit the trail.

----------


## RBB

> im thinking about getting a maxpedition PYGMY FALCON-II or a camelbak, not sure what model. whats your guys take on them? what do you guys and gals use to carry your gear?


Mostly in a variety of Duluth packs.  We have 12, in a variety of sizes.  The oldest was purchased in 1926, so they are fairly rugged.

http://www.duluthpack.com/

----------


## Rick

Hey Lostoutrider. You better put on some boots before you head out that door. Like your hiking pants, too! :Big Grin:

----------


## LostOutrider

Hike Nekkid.    




(it scares off the bears)

----------


## nell67

> Hike Nekkid. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it scares off the bears)


But then,it gives more area for the chiggers to feast on. :EEK!: 

On the other hand,ticks would be easier to spot....

----------


## crashdive123

The briars.........watch out for the briars.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

Oh yea,I forgot about the briars!! My poor legs.......

----------


## Rick

And watch where you sit!

----------


## nell67

No kidding! :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

....or the other S word.

----------


## Rick

In which case...Watch where you walk!

----------


## tonester

i just ordered a maxpedition condorII backpack. cant wait to put it to use!

----------


## Tony uk

I use either a Berghaus Extreme Climb or a pre issue NI Patrol pack, Both are of resonable size and exellent quality

----------


## sgtdraino

I particularly like the French F1 rucksack:

http://www.rddusa.com/Military-Surpl...Equipment.html

It's basically a big sturdy canvass bag with two drawstrings, so you can keep it a smaller size, or expand it to make it 1/3 bigger. It's got a rubberized nylon bottom to keep out damp, rubberized top flap that snaps on and off (I prefer off), and a padded frame that works surprisingly well. It's a very simple pack, and I like simple.

----------


## SARKY

My main bag is a Kifaru Navigator  (4000 cuin) I have a 6 liter water bladder in it. docked to the Navigator is a Kifaru E&E pack (1000 cuin). You really need to check out the Kifaru on line catalog, their dock and lock system is just plain cool.
for short hauls I use a camelbak motherlode
for everyday use (around town) I use a Maxpedition Jumbo versipack

----------


## crashdive123

I looked at the Kifaru site.  Nice gear, but a bit expensive for my taste.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I have several packs a kelty a few daypacks and several fanny packs

----------


## Bibow

normally just pockets for hunting but anything else i use my nato rucksack

----------


## HaroldB

> im thinking about getting a maxpedition PYGMY FALCON-II or a camelbak, not sure what model. whats your guys take on them? what do you guys and gals use to carry your gear?


Maxpedition packs are GREAT!
Just add a bladder bag for water and you've got it all  :Wink:

----------


## h8mtv

I have a Maxpedition Condor II I carry daily. It cinches down for when it is empty and expands out a ton. Carries nicely, I highly reccomend it. I also have a Blackwater 3 day pack for longer trips. If you have ALOT of clothing and stuff the USGI pack is great and it has a frame. I have 3 sleep system carriers and I sometimes use the 3 SSC's on the frame to separate out my gear, not even using the main ruck.

----------


## klkak

I reckon I'll chime in. Any time I step into the woods I'm wearing an Air force pilots vest loaded with my kit. If I'm gonna be out for a bit I also have an older model Dakine Poacher pack.

----------


## tonester

> Maxpedition packs are GREAT!
> Just add a bladder bag for water and you've got it all


my condor II just came in and i love it! cant wait to get a water bladder for it and put it to some use!

----------


## tsitenha

I use an old style Woods canvass hunters pack when trail walking alone or a Woods canoe pack if in a canoe.

----------


## tonester

i took my maxpedition condor II backpack on a day hike this weekend. it fit everything i needed to take and still had some room left.
within the first 20 min of the hike the pack started to bother my back a little, but with a little adjusting of the straps it felt perfect... there were a few times i even forgot it was on my back! very good backpack! heres a pic with some knives i took.

----------


## Rick

Alice pack for longer trips. North face for 1 or 2 dayers. Camelback Goblin for day hikes.

----------


## johngunguy

I purchased a Max Jumbo which I like pretty well.  It carries my stuff better than the Walmart book bag I used to use.  We don't camp any more but I like to carry some emergency items when on trips and vacation just in case something breaks or we need a decent knife.  I carry a fixed blade Buck knife in the large section as well as my holster with the pistol de jour.  

The small pockets are great for storing all those small items that just get lost when tossed in a large bag.  I keep a Heinie can pot and alcohol stove in the water bottle slot.  IT fits tight which helps keep it in place and stable.  Makes a nice cup of tea or coffee when out for a ride in the country or mountains.

John

----------


## tonester

> I purchased a Max Jumbo which I like pretty well.  It carries my stuff better than the Walmart book bag I used to use.  We don't camp any more but I like to carry some emergency items when on trips and vacation just in case something breaks or we need a decent knife.  I carry a fixed blade Buck knife in the large section as well as my holster with the pistol de jour.  
> 
> The small pockets are great for storing all those small items that just get lost when tossed in a large bag.  I keep a Heinie can pot and alcohol stove in the water bottle slot.  IT fits tight which helps keep it in place and stable.  Makes a nice cup of tea or coffee when out for a ride in the country or mountains.
> 
> John


good choice johngunguy. i own a maxpedition condor II backpack and i love it. i just got a great deal on a falcon II. cant wait to take it on some outdoor treks! here some pics.

----------


## nickeynova

i had recently bought molle ruck pack, nice n big w plenty room for all the stuff needed, it was cheap to boot. militarl surplus. i have used one before, they r very nice.

----------


## Aikidoka

I was looking to get a Camelbak Talon but no dealers in my area ever had one in stock, and I didnt want to order one based on a picture from a website.  I wound up getting a 5.11 RUSH 24.  Its the perfect size for me to set up my G.H.B.

----------


## fishpole

when im hunting i have a lightwieght internal frame pack that fit quite a bit of gear and has room for my  fuel and camp stove, a brush  saw, extra clothing and still has room to spare for other essentails...like a really good sandwhich for the hunt lol.
as for backpacking i have a external framepack made by jansport its an older model im not even sure they still sell it but i love the thing. hasnt failed me yet!

----------


## Sourdough

Still looking for something perfect to carry my gear in....... :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

How about a Sherpa?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I swear if I carried a pack like that my head would be rolling down the path in front of me. I don't know how they do it!

----------


## HOP

The guy appears to be wearing low cut PF Flyers too.

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is funny. I don't care who you are.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Dang thats big!

----------


## Fletcher

A vest sometimes a backpack but never ever a PURSE.............................................  ......

----------


## samfranklin

My Standard survival kit which i would be happy to tell you what it contains! is simply in a tobacco tin!

Sam

----------


## Rick

Okay. Well? Are you gonna tell us or do we have to guess? What's in it?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm guessing smokes and a lighter.

----------


## Rick

Maybe roll your own. That would explain why he sort of wandered off like that. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sourdough

> My Standard survival kit which i would be happy to tell you what it contains! is simply in a tobacco tin!Sam


QUESTION......will it hold Vanilla flavored creamer, with no leaks, If so I want one or two.

----------


## Rick

"What's he got, Sarge?" asked the patrolman with a snicker.

Sergeant Rollins touched the end of his pinky to his tongue and then to the pale yellow powder. The downy soft material clung to his finger like snow on a car window. He slowly touched his finger to his lips, tasted the powder and thought for a moment. 

"Vanilla flavored creamer."

"Got you, old timer! We finally caught you."

It was true. After decades of skirting the law, it looked like Hope's days of vanilla flavored creamer running, or vfcr as they call it in the trade, were over. He accepted his fate as casually as he accepted his life. Born in to an outlaw clan of vanilla flavored creamer smugglers, he had no other choice. He never knew any other life. Never considered there was anything else he could have done. 

But hope had a secret. Something these lawmen had never considered. By now the entire town was addicted. Drying up their supply would mean the lawmen would hang. Not Hope. Their craving was stronger than their sense of right and wrong.

Stay tuned next week, friends, for another rousing edition of Hope in Alaska. The True Crime Story of the North's Notorious Vanilla Flavored Creamer Smuggler.

----------


## crashdive123

An aspiring dime store novelist?

----------


## Rick

An aspiring novelist worth a dime.

----------


## tonester

i got this really cool bag called an EOD utility bag. ive had it for a couple of weeks now and i love the thing. i take it to work and wherever i go. right now i have a mini first aid kit in it, a small flashlight, headache medicine, my leatherman, some granola bars, my ipod, a lighter and some other items for work. ive used the first aid kit already to bandage a coworkers finger. i call it my ready to go bag, this bag has helped me out a few times already. im also gonna use it as a camera bag when i go on trips or hikes.

----------


## welderguy

For my everyday carry I use a backpack, for my get home bag in my truck I use a large ammo can with a watertight lid.

----------


## Ken

I recently bought a Maxpedition Falcon-II pack.  It's supposed to hold the Camelbak 100 oz. hydration system.   Well, it does, when you squeeze it in.  However, there's not much room for a lot of anything else.  It's a decent daypack, very well designed and constructed to hold several SMALL items.

It holds a decent amount of survival gear and all, but not much else.  No room for extra clothes, etc.  I'd love this thing if it were twice the size.

Has anyone used the Camelbak BFM?

----------


## endurance

It all depends on what I'm doing.  My standard kit for day hikes fits in a small MountainSmith fanny pack.  I also have a nearly identical kit in a ranger vest with a 50 oz. bladder in the back pocket if it's a little cool, but not enough to warrant a jacket.  If I'm xc-skiing then I go to a daypack with down pants, down jacket, spare gloves, socks, balaclava, thermos, stove and more food.  If I'm on the bike, I usually go with a mid-sized Deuter pack with a 70-100 oz. bladder.

I'm generally comfortable with my own version of the 10 essentials, which always includes clothing for 15 degrees colder than I'm expecting.  Sometimes that means a big bag, sometimes that's pretty minimal.

----------


## CombatQuarters

When I go out in the woods I generally carry my gear in a Fieldline cargo fanny pack. It has 13 pockets, holds all my gear and a couple of 40oz. water bottles. And it's very comfortable to wear.

Around town, I have a custom made ballistic nylon shoulder rig that I wear. I can keep my ID, money, etc. in it and it keeps everything pick-pocket proof and secure in case I were to get into situation where I need to defend myself.

----------


## wildography

I, too, have a variety of bags.  For an extended hike/stay, I would have my internal frame backpack and a large camera bag/fanny pack.  The camera bag/fanny pack I added a shoulder harness to (worn under the backpack), so it takes some of the weight of the backpack.  I also have a shoulder bag (weighs about 6 oz, empty) that I can use when I'm "out there" instead of carrying my full pack around (I'd cache/stash the primary packs and just carry what I need for the day's "outing"). I also have my "survival" stuff compartmentalized in smaller bags (in the backpack) so that it stays organized and I can just grab a bag as I need it.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

I'm lost after five pages of posts.  For day hikes, etc I use The North Face Hot Shot II Day Pack.  I got the all black one from Altrec.  When I'm off I just want to blend in with the tourists.  Here's a link to an ugly one LOL

http://www.trailspace.com/gear/the-n...e/hot-shot-ii/

I got Camelbak like this with an insulating tube in a matching black color to put in my day pack.  I got it at REI, but here's all I could find of their's that's similar.

http://www.rei.com/product/749987

I don't backpack, but I wouldn't mind buying a backpacking-grade backpack.  I'll think about that later.  

For day hikes and the overnight kayaks I've used it for I just pack the typical short-term survival and first aid supplies along with snacks, rain suit, short-term hygiene items and a change of undies and socks, etc with an insulating layer if need be along with camera, GPS, spare mags (the ranger always has a gun lol).  The usual crap.  

This is also the bag for my SAR stuff.

It's made to lash my sleeping bag and pad, etc to, but I've never tried it.

----------


## doren

For my day trips I use a gun belt with a Y harness, carrying a saw pouch, canteen, and magazine pouch. 

For multi-night trips I have an external frame pack by Camptrails. The pack is 20 years old, torn and sewn back together in four places, but it works for me. One day I will replace it, but not today.

----------


## crashdive123

> but it works for me


Well if it works for you, then it works for me.

----------


## Rick

> Well if it works for you, then it works for me.


How did I know that was coming?

----------


## nell67

> How did I know that was coming?


Cuz you have ESPN!LMAO> :Lol:

----------


## MCBushbaby

I was going to pick up a MOLLE FLC, canteen pouches, etc. for weekenders but then talked myself out of it.  It's like 1300g for the empty vest and pouches; too much for my ounce-counting self.  Then I took the lid off my Osprey Aether 70 and made it into a buttpack using the belt off the main pack.  It was advertised to do this but I never did it in the 2+ years I owned the thing.  It's now my main weekend pack.  Enough to fit a 3L camelback (full), rain jacket/poncho, 100ft of paracord, frosts mora on an exterior strap line, and some food.  It's got a few small straps I can daisychain a sleeping bag off of, and the best part is it's loaded on my main pack's belt.  Sooo comfortable.  No shoulder-digging straps or rigid alice frames.

----------


## Norse&Native

I use the "Mack Daddy" by Wolfpack Gear. It's got excellent support, is ridiculously rugged and pretty easy to carry. Check out the specs on it:

*  102 ounce CamelBak reservoir with on/off valve included
* 2500 cubic inches of storage space
* Wide padded lumbar supporting belt and suspenders for better weight distribution
* Improved easy access hydration reservoir compartment
* Replaceable bite valve cover
* Insulated water tube cover
* Flexible sizing fits users 5'3" - 6'5"
* Wide-mouth zipper opening for main compartment
* Improved fire shelter is offset to minimize body contact while hikin' (I now use the fire shelter pouch for additional MRE's, maps, rain gear, tube tents, anything I need to access quickly and that can be folded up goes in there)
* Separate pocket for storing rain gear and clothing
* Carries 2 one-quart bottles in side pockets
* Densely padded suspenders and belt

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This thing's a hog. I've got basically everything for comfortable living in it, minus a latrine.

***Not an advertisement!!!***

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

This is my new main pack Its well made holds more then I would carry and I like the style :
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## tonester

> This is my new main pack Its well made holds more then I would carry and I like the style :
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


i really like the style of that bag, looks like it can hold a lot. where would i be able to get one if i wanted to pick one up?

----------


## Ken

Hey sh4d0wm4573ri7!

That's a decent looking pack.  Who's the manufacturer and what's the name?  Is it hydration system compatable?  How about volume with/without hydration?

Thanks,

Ken

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I purchased mine from wilderness outfitters home of the Pathfinder school :Snugpak Rocket Pak System. OD Green durable, lightweight, waterproof nylon construction. Three rucksacks in one. Can be used fully zipped together providing 70 liters (4270 cubic inch) capacity. May also be used as a smaller 40 liter (2440 cubic inch) bag by unzipping the two detachable side pockets (rockets). The rockets can also be zippered together to provide a smaller 30 liter (1830 cubic inch) capacity bag. Zip on detachable side pockets are compatible with army issue yoke. All harnesses and back system are air mesh padded for extra comfort when carrying. Additional features include outer lid pocket and inner lid pocket, 2 mesh storage side pockets, under pack pocket with 2 waterproof nylon covers (one camo and one desert tan). Adjustable chest and waist straps. Contoured shoulder harness. Adjustable internal frame. $ 150.00. And yes it has a hydration pocket in the main compartment with a velcro covered grommet hole for the tube.

----------


## Ken

Thanks for the info, sh4d0wm4573ri7!

----------


## Antifeds

I went with this pack that I found at Bass Pro Shops:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lots of pockets, the bottom section zips off for use as a buttpack, leaving the main on as a regular backpack sized unit as well. It's comfortable, pretty cheap ($52), and has tons of room. Not too mention it works well with my Camelbak.

Link to pack on BPS

----------


## Ken

Good morning, Antifeds.  

Why don't you carry your gear over to the Introductions thread and tell us a little about yourself.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

Crash?

----------


## nell67

Very nice Ken!

----------


## Ken

> Very nice Ken!


Awwww, thanks, Nell.

----------


## Antifeds

> Good morning, Antifeds.  
> 
> Why don't you carry your gear over to the Introductions thread and tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14
> 
> Crash?


hahah ok I am now properly intro'ed  :jango:

----------


## Ken

> hahah ok I am now properly intro'ed


Wait.... you forgot to include your credit card and bank account information, and your pins, and passwords.     :eyore:

----------


## Rick

Here's a site that is offering the SnugPaK for 119.00

http://southsummit.com/catalog/produ...oducts_id=5097

----------


## Rockgod1619

LostOutrider, I noticed your kukri in your picture there.  Carry one of those too, eh?

----------


## tonester

does anyone here use any gear or bags from Pantac? the quality of the fabric they use looks really good. over all their products look decent. im thinking about getting their 3 day assault pack and was wondering if anyone else has any experience with them.

----------


## oneraindog

i boaught one of those and loaded it up for my trip to sweden. took the side packs off and loaded up the main pocket. i thought it was really really uncomfortable. the waist straps ride too high and the weight in the pack pulls it back and away from your shoulders. 

to the guys that have mentioned using it. have you used it fully loaded yet? if so what where your thoughts on multi-day comfortability? long term meaning you think it would be comfortable on a 4+ day trek?

by the time i got back from norway i wanted to set it on fire. but maybe its just not shaped well for me...

----------

